#            / ?

## kegli

!   (6% ).        /  (   )       .                          ,   ?      ,   .        :Embarrassment:

----------


## Andyko

. .
    -  .

----------


## kegli

> . .
>     -  .


  :Smilie:

----------


## MargaritaKil

.    /,    .  :Big Grin:

----------


## stas

*MargaritaKil*,       .    .     :Smilie: .

----------


## Andyko

> 


 ,  ()      ...

----------


## kegli

> ,  ()      ...


          ,       ?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## new Hope

,  -   ?   -      .

----------


## 1970

... ,   ...?

----------


## UPITER

,    .     ,            . ,         .       .  .            .   . :Wow: 
  ,    6%,    ,       .         .   .

----------


## Ekaterina

6%  ,   ,           ???? ,        :Big Grin:

----------


## .

.   ?    .

----------

?         (   ... )

----------


## .

-         .   26.2.

----------

, ... ,     .   ,          100 . ,   6%         ???

,   -   ?

----------


## .

.      ?

----------

?

----------


## .

.      ,    .

----------

...  , ,         :Smilie: 
          - ,   ,      .

----------

...

   - 

  -      ?

----------


## .

?       6%,       .

----------

...

 - . 

 - 
1) 
2)       ?

----------

,    ,      ...

  ,                     ,  ""?

----------


## .

> 


 



> ,  ""?


    ,     ?    .           :Wink:

----------

,        -   ?

----------

, ,    ....

----------


## .

, , ,   .             .
,

----------


## UPITER

.  ,  ,         .   .    .    .            .   .        .    .   .       . .    .      .   .   .  .   1991 .         .
,   .    .
     .  ,  ,    . ::nyear::

----------

,    ??
        ,  ""              ??

----------


## .

?

----------

,     ,        .

----------


## Andyko

:Wink:

----------


## stary

!!!!!!!! ,        !!!!!!!!!!       20    !!!!!!!!! 
         ,     !!!!!!!
               ,  !

----------


## stary

> ,     ,        .


    !

----------


## shoka

,   .!   ,      (),     ,  :

1),  ( )
2) ,  (14%),     
   ,      50%           .

 :
 (4  ),  (1   ),  (4   ),  (4   )

       ,  ,   ?

 ?

----------


## .



----------


## shoka

. -   !

----------


## Marena

> 1),  ( )
> 2) ,  (14%),


      ()?
   14%?

-  ,    ,   ,

----------


## .

> -  ,    ,   ,


      .

----------


## __

!

     .

    ,       .

9.01.08     -          "  "    (. )  . .

  .   ,         .      .      .

    ,       ?

!

----------


## .

.           .

----------


## UPITER

,    .
 ,   .    ,   .   ,      ????   .       .         ,          .      
       .      . ,  ,            ,       ?   .  ,     . ,     .      ,  .
 18.         
 35. 1.     .
2.      , ,      ,      .
3.            .
,   -  .     .        .        .    .       .    ,    ,    .      .        .          .    ????

----------


## Larky

> .


 ,      ,    ...    ...  :Stick Out Tongue:        ,    ... :Big Grin:

----------


## __

*.*, 



> 


.    . ,       .     .       ,    .

*UPITER*,     .        ,     .
    (   )      .      .
  !

*Larky*, , ,      . ,   ,      .   -    :   -    :Smilie:

----------


## nsosh

.   6%.     / (  600000).      ,         .          .     .    115"________"    .,       .         ,       ,     .          (   ).    ,          .-    ?  ?

----------

,     .     ,        :     ,   3%  .     ,   ,       ! 

        100 000   ,     ,         :Smilie:  

!

----------


## .

> ,   3%  .


     .    1%   :Wink: 



> ,         .


    ,          , ..    ,      ! 



> ,       ,     .


  ,  , ,   ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## nsosh

?    ,   ?           03-11-04/2/181  01.09.2006 ,      ,        .  115       600000.   .  -    ,   .

----------


## .

> ?


 



> ,   ?


 



> 03-11-04/2/181  01.09.2006 ,      ,        .


      . 



> 115       600000.   .


       .

----------


## __

*nsosh*, 



> ,


 ... 



> 115


  .       ,   "" ,         (   .)

   ,          (, )    .

      "  ", ,  ,   .

        ,  .   ( . . )    . 
  ,      .

**, 



> ,   ,       !


      .             (1-1,5%).

----------


## shoka

.        ,                           20%  (  ).       .        .      ,

----------


## __

*shoka*, 



> 


   ?

----------


## shoka

,      .

----------


## __

*shoka*, 



> ,      .


 ! !

----------


## nsosh

*shoka*     ,  .

----------


## nsosh

> 20%  (  )


20%    ?    ,    " "   .   :Frown:

----------


## -

> 115       600000.   .  -    ,   .


  600000 .   ,            . ,      ,         ? :Wink:

----------


## nsosh

> ,      ,         ?


      . ( 6%),..   ,     .    ,   ...

----------


## .

*nsosh*,     ,       .       .      . ,  ,     ,         :Wink:

----------


## nsosh

*. *     .       !!!

----------


## UPITER

- "      ,   ".     .
         . ::nyear::

----------

- ,     .
                         .395  .             .
 ,      ,    .
             .            .         .
                   ,    -      (),          ,  .
              ,     ( 7  115-  07.08.01,  10  11).
      ,    ,       !

----------


## nickel-1

.     .  , .

----------


## nsosh

*nickel-1 *   .  50.    ,  500..     "   ?   ?"

----------

(  )  /       (     ).    - ?

----------


## .



----------

.,   .

----------

(  6%)            ,    ,               ,        .     .   ,    ?

----------


## SergeiP

> 


. ,       "".      ?

 ,            :Smilie:

----------

24

----------


## nsosh

,     .     .      .   ,   .               .

----------


## nsosh

**            ,..  ?    24? ?

----------

.   .

----------

,     /    -   ,   ..,    
 ()

----------


## AVK

> ,     /    -   ,   ..,    
>  ()


 ,                    (     ,         )

----------

> ,                    (     ,         )


!
  ?    ,   , ,  (  ,    ,  ,      ,  )

1.      (,  . ),    ,  6%   , ,     ,   "   "    ? ..      - ,    6%,       +6%??

2.       ,     (       ?), ..      (   /)  6%, ,   ,      ?

3.          ,    ?    ? ..     ,  

!

----------


## .

1. 6%    ,       .
2. -,    ?        :Frown: 
3.   ,      ,    .    ?     ,  ?

----------

> 1. 6%    ,       .
> 2. -,    ?       
> 3.   ,      ,    .    ?     ,  ?


., ,  ,    " " :Frown:    6%       (   :Frown: )   !

  ,    ? 
,   ,     ,     - ?      ,    .

 ,  ,        -    ?   24

!

----------


## .

> ,     -


   .        - .   .        ()   .
    .      ,        :Frown:

----------

> .        - .   .        ()   .
>     .      ,


,    :Frown:    -  , ...     -  -,  + ,      ,  ,      (,  , ,   ..),      (),    ,          -   -      ?

  , .,   /    ,   (6%)    ?    ?  ?

----------


## .

,   -    .    .          :Wink: 
  .   ?   . ,     ,   ,   ,      ?     "".



> /    ,   (6%)


    ,    .
,     ""
 :Smilie:

----------

> ,   -    .    .         
>   .   ?   . ,     ,   ,   ,      ?     "".
>     ,    .
> ,     ""


 ,   ,    :Smilie:    ,    ,  

 :Smilie:

----------


## nsosh

> /    ,   (6%)    ?    ?  ?


 6%               .    ,     ,       /=+, = + .    ,       ,      ,   ,      ,       .  24.

----------


## .

*nsosh*,    .  ,   6%      .

----------


## nsosh

> 


       ?    ,     6%.



> ,   6%      .


  ,    .   .  ,   ,    .

----------


## .

.        -  .     . -     .  ,  .
       ,

----------


## Prutkoff

24  , 
     ,          30 ..  ,  in   out.
               ()  24,

       - (),

----------


## vagu$

> ...         ...


     24  


> ()  24,


  ? , ,  ?

----------


## pfranz

> 24


   24  .           24   . ()    ,   ,  ...     ,          .

----------


## Prutkoff

> 24    ? , ,  ?


 , ..  ,      , ..    (    ) . 
       .
       .

----------


## shoka

- . ,        ,     222.  ,      ,     .        ...  .

----------


## zZIziTop

6%, (-, ,         , .    -  ?) 
 ,      ,         ,  ?

----------


## .

.       ,   .

----------


## SergeiP

> ,      ,       
  ,  ?

      " "  **  ???

  ,    .

 , ,      "" -      .

----------

6%   , 2 .
  .

    ,   :     .

  10  380.

  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

----------

. 

   ,  .       ,  6%!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!(   )

----------


## spekulyant

> . 
> 
>    ,  .


  ?  .    .     .  (   )-." ,   "

----------


## nsosh

!!!
  6%,   .   ( )  .    .   2..      ,      ?   - ...

----------


## .

> ,      ?


   ? .     .    ,

----------


## NewBee

(6%)?       ,      ?       (   )?     ,          (   )? .

----------


## nsosh

> (6%)?


  6%  , ..           () .346.21  .            (   )

----------


## NewBee

:yes:

----------

,      ,     ,       (   )        ,     .
                .
       .

----------


## dim11

> .
>        .


     ?  ?  ? :Wink:

----------


## nsosh

> 


  ,  ,

----------


## buh99

> ,                     ,  ""?



      /,     %    (  )     :Frown:

----------


## sergeysamarin

!    .  .    300000 .   .    -   .      .   ,      ,  ,  ?    .      ,      ,  .   ?         ? , !

----------

> !    .  .    300000 .   .    -   .      .   ,      ,  ,  ?    .      ,      ,  .   ?         ? , !


,           :    ,   -  ,           . 
    .
      :         ,      . 
      ,          ,               .395  .

----------


## .

> ,           :    ,   -  ,           .


 ,              .          ,      .      .
   14-     ,     . 
 :Frown:

----------


## sergeysamarin

..,  ,   , ,     ?   ,          ?   ?

----------


## .

...        ,   ,      . ,       - , /  .  -      .
   ,      ,       , ..          .

----------


## sergeysamarin

> ...        ,   ,      . ,       - , /  .  -      .
>    ,      ,       , ..          .


,.   ,   ?   - ?        100000  . .    .      ,  .   .     ?    ?
   ,             ,     ,      ?

----------


## sergeysamarin

,    ,     395.:


 395.     

1.         ,    ,                     .        ,      ,                 .           ,               .   ,         . 
2.  ,       ,   ,      1  ,         ,   . 
3.             ,  ,             .

       ?    ?

----------

,           100 ,   ,       .    -  .  ,        .
 ,         ,        ,  ( ,     ..). 
    ,  .    ,      .

----------


## .

> 100000 . .


   .            .    .    ,             . 



> .


   ,     :Embarrassment:

----------


## sergeysamarin

,    ,   ,     ?      1000 000 .   .     ?

----------


## sergeysamarin

> .            .    .    ,             . 
>    ,


..    .  ,    100000 .      ,  ,    .

----------


## sergeysamarin

> ,           100 ,   ,       .    -  .  ,        .
>  ,         ,        ,  ( ,     ..). 
>     ,  .    ,      .



   .     115 
.      115 .   .

----------


## .

,     ,       :Smilie:   :Smilie: 
*sergeysamarin*,  ,       .    ,    .      .    .
     115-.

----------


## sergeysamarin

, .    .

----------

,        ,           ,         ,   %   ,   3 ,    .

----------

,     ""        ,    ,           (      )    -         .    ,      ,           ????   ""     - ...    ,  ,    -      ,      (          -   ...

----------


## Andyko

> ,


  ,     .


> ,    -      ,


  ,     - ,  ,  ,     ?

----------

- ,     .         ,     .     6%      ,     .

----------

,
    6%,    15% -        ?
          ?

   .

----------


## .

**,    .     .

----------


## new Hope

.      ,    ,  ,       . ,   .   ,    .   ...

----------


## .

*new Hope*,     .      :Frown:

----------


## Larky

> ...


  ...               ?

----------


## olga_buh

> 


   ,    ?

----------


## new Hope

,    . 
,     ...    .

----------


## kent_zae1

,         ,         13 .         50-100    ?     ,             ,       :Frown:

----------


## .

100     .         ,      .
    ,  .  ,      .

----------

,      ,      :Wink:

----------

> .    /,    .


   ??????
   ! :yes:

----------

6%     /c     .?         ?

----------


## Andyko

> 6%





> 


   ,

----------


## alex-msk

:
     ?      ?     ?     ,       -  .    / .   :  200;  17 (   - 9;    - 0);     0,5%,  - 1%.   ,            (   ).   ...

    ?

----------


## __

,         .

  :          -        "  ".

      ,  .

----------


## bilibin2010

6%             ,     .           .      -    (    ).     .     .   115 .

      .   ,   . 

*  ?*

   :
           .
   6 %,  ,   ,        .
   .

----------


## Andyko



----------


## bilibin2010

> 


.     -  ,  /      ?

----------


## alex-msk

*bilibin2010*,     ,      ,     ,    . ,     .
   ,     ...

----------

> ,             ,     ,      ?


 !        ?     ,   /.   /   .   ,   .    ,

----------

> 6%     /c     .?         ?


    ?     ,         ,      ? ,                      :   -  ,      .        ,       ,

----------


## __

*bilibin2010*, 



> ?
> 
>    :
>            .
>    6 %,  ,   ,        .
>    .


  .        .      ,          .     ,    .

** , 



> ,         ,      ?


    .         ,       ,         .         ,     .

        ,     , ,     .

----------


## __

*bilibin2010*, 



> .      -    (    ).     .     .   115 .


, , ,    .      ,  ,    .         .

----------

> 6 %,  ,   ,


   . -,     , -,   -  ,

----------

[QUOTE=bilibin2010;52630448]     /QUOTE]

     ()  ,       - ,

----------


## alex-msk

**,    .     ???             ?

----------


## bilibin2010

, ,   -  .
     .

    :

       ()       (     )   .            (. 24  ).        ,   ,      ,      ,      .
      (     22.02.2007 N 65-9728/06-2-11).
     01.09.2006 N 03-11-04/2/181 ,   ( ,   ),  ,           (   ,     )           - .
 ,      .   17.10.2005 N 18-12/3/74603           ,       ( ,   ), ,  "    ,            .             ,      ,  ".
 ,        ,   ,      ,      .

----------

:
       " ",          13% ()?    ,  ,     ,    ,     1 . .       3-  .   ?  ,    !

----------


## .

,    ? ?

----------

> ,    ? ?


      .     " 6%.   ?"   .           -      ,    9%       .     ,         .   -   .

----------


## SergeiP

,  ,       ,    .

----------


## .

** , ,        :Smilie: 
*SergeiP*, +1

----------

.      .
   "  "  ?   ,  ?      ?
          .           .

----------


## .

> .


  -   .        :Wink:

----------


## alex-msk

** ,   .  "  ",  "  ".

----------

!    .

----------


## .

.         :Smilie:

----------


## alex-msk

*.*,  ,         -  ,  ,    :Smilie:

----------

> 6%     /c     .?         ?




   ?     ?

----------


## efreytor

..

----------


## alex-msk

**,   /  ,       -    ...

----------


## Andyko

""

----------

,    ,   .                 ,      ,     -?       -?     ?

----------


## .

** ,     .    ,   ,        .
    ,    .        ,        ?

----------


## Glip

, ,      /   / , , ,       ?   ,   / -    ,       ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## EugeneD

5     /.      .

----------

:
          :"       "     . ..       .   ?      ?

----------


## .

> ..       .


       ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Glip

.   :     , ,   ?

----------


## Feminka

> , ,   ?


  :Smilie:

----------


## Glip

:Smilie:

----------


## felich82

!
    (, 6%).
     .   ,      ,       .
   ,    . 
  ,       ,         .
  ?

----------


## Feminka

> ?


!

----------

,    ,    /  ,  .    ,          ,            ?    ,  -09-1     ....
,

----------


## .

.

----------

/ (  ,  ) ?        , ,        ,    ,       /  ,    ?

----------


## qwertt

-      ,      ,       . .    . ,           .

----------


## .

*qwertt*,    .       ,

----------


## Bulgakter

> -      ,      ,       . .    . ,           .


 !

  .   6%.  / (   )   ,       (    .  )   ( ).
                      .
 -          6%,    ,   /,   ?    ?

  !

----------


## Larky

> 6%,    ,   /,   ?


,            ...

----------


## EugeneD

,    ...  -     ,       -    ,  ...  / -     -      6%.      ...  ?

----------


## Bulgakter

!




> ,            ...


,    ,        .




> ,    ...  -     ,       -    ,  ...  / -     -      6%.      ...  ?


   ,  -   .    -  ,      ,     .       .   ,    ,      6      .    200 . ( ?)   :Smilie: )

,     -    ?
?

----------


## .

> .


  .      .120.  .   ?   .         :Wink: 
          ,

----------


## Bulgakter

> .      .120.  .   ?   .        
>           ,


.,    !
, ,  .    ,        :Frown:  , ,        2011     (     ),         :Wow:   :Frown: 

,   "     "    ...   ,  ,       ... :Wink: 

!!!

----------


## totutotam

> .,    !
> , ,  .    ,        , ,        2011     (     ),         
> 
> ,   "     "    ...   ,  ,       ...
> 
> !!!


,    ,   ,      : "       ".       . 
,       ,       .

----------


## .

*totutotam*,           .    ?

----------

,   .

----------


## Andyko

,

----------

> 


 ?   :Wow:       .   .

----------

,      ,           .     ?

----------


## Andyko

,

----------


## Andyko

>

----------

,    ,     ,        .

----------


## Storn

> ,


      ?

----------


## ˸

> ,


    ,

----------

.  ?

----------


## Andyko

> .

----------


## Andyko

> .  ?


    ?


     ,       ,    ,    ,

----------

?         .             /,       .      ?

----------


## sotnik

> /,       .      ?


    -  .     ,      : " ",      ...          ,          .
       "    "

----------


## EugeneD

,   -   !  - , ,      ()   "   ".     -   ?          : " -   ",  ...  
  : ,   2012          ! ,      -  ,  - , ,     .

----------


## EugeneD

...   , !   ...

----------

